# leaving my new kitten alone - help?!



## swiftkitty (Oct 5, 2010)

hi

i got a 9w old kitten yesterday and spent all day with it. although a confident little kitty... he follows me around everywhere, he came from a big litter so is not use to being alone! i have tried to leave him in one room for like 10mins and he just screams till i come back. i have work later for 3hours, how do i prepare him for this and will he be ok? any advice would be grateful. thanks! 

xx


----------



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

4 hours is the max recommended time to leave a kitten alone, i am pretty sure that once he realises your not coming back he'll put himself to bed and sleep untill you get in, if your going to be going off to work he'll have to get used to it, dont feel guilty xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

swiftkitty said:


> hi
> 
> i got a 9w old kitten yesterday and spent all day with it. although a confident little kitty... he follows me around everywhere, he came from a big litter so is not use to being alone! i have tried to leave him in one room for like 10mins and he just screams till i come back. i have work later for 3hours, how do i prepare him for this and will he be ok? any advice would be grateful. thanks!
> 
> xx


Hi welcome to the forum.The best thing you can do is to try to play with her for a good while before you go out so that she is ready to have a sleep.Leave her with some food and water and she should be ok.Maybe you could leave a radio on quietly for her.


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

ours are a little older, and having two they tend to keep each other company. we leave ours for a working day, leave the radio on for them, and usually when we get home and look through the window they are fast asleep!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Kittens sleep a lot and I'm sure your baby will settle while you are out. I used a cuddly toy cat for a kitten to cuddle up with once (he was a semi-feral and I took him in at the age of 6 weeks after he lost his mum) and that seemed to work.


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel. I worry so much about leaving Max. I get quite stressed out only to return and find him snoozing


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

tyrole said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I worry so much about leaving Max. I get quite stressed out only to return and find him snoozing


Me too! I think I get worried about leaving Kazuki more than he does! I've got uni for an hour later and I know I'll just spend that hour worrying  He only came home yesterday though so I'm sure I'll get used to the separation anxiety


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Can you make the little one a nice cosy bed with a hot water bottle in it under a couple of layers of towels (or similar)? Even better pop one of your worn (as in dirty, not laundered) t-shirts in the bedding so he can smell you there.

The other thing you can do is not feed him until 15 minutes before you go. Slip out while he's eating, and provided he has a belly full he should settle down to sleep a bit quicker while you're gone 

The radio or TV being left on is also a good idea.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

I know how you feel too! But like others have said, I bet you come home to find him sleeping contentedly! He may cry for the first few minutes, but I'm sure he'll just get on with something else (probably sleeping) once he realises you're not coming straight back!

I HATED leaving our kitten alone for the first time, but she really does seem fine with it. Always very happy when we come home again though! It's such a nice feeling coming home to an excited and purring little kitten!


----------

